# Nice Intro to Arts & Crafts Furniture Making



## NormG

Sounds like it was a good purchase for your needs. Post project pics with any changes you may make, good luck


----------



## love2cad

I too love Art and Crafts design. Thanks for the info. I might need to get that DVD.


----------



## 47phord

The sofa project is getting the finish put on right now, then we need to make the cushions. I'll post the pics of the finished sofa as soon as it's done.


----------



## BrandonW

I have the book version that they published some years back; bought it used for cheap. I'm not sure how many plans are in it, but I've already made a few of them and want to make a few more. I'm sure the DVD is well worth the money.

Here's a couple of projects that I built from their plans:
Night stand http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49448
Rocking Chair http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70655


----------



## Ken90712

Great info and fun to read. Blondie and I love this style of woodworking as well. Nice post.


----------

